# Guy I was seeing left me and got married with someone else,,



## Heart Broken (Oct 23, 2013)

well..where to start.   I met this guy online dating site end of august.

We had great first date and had been great since then...

but one day he start having distant from me,

I thought something is up ....

before I go to whole story , after I met this guy he told me he needs a car .

(e has one son, and his current car was about die on him but he has bad credit so 

he can't afford the car).

So he asked me to lease him car. So I did. I was sure we were marrying that is why I did all this.

He asked to move in with him, he was talking about our future all the time.

after car, he start saying his phone is messed up, so we went to phone shop got him and me a new phone and got into family plan with my name.

ok,,after he start having distant from me I start looking up his phone usage. It was under my name so I could see everything.

Couple days before he start ignore me, he started to talk with this another girl.

He was giving me story his baby mama is freaking out because he told her about me.

and she saying if he see someone he never going to see his son again,

so he can't see me anymore.

after i found out all this I went to car dealer ( oh, i purchase the car from him he is the car sales man) and asked manager I want to get out from the lease contract.

But I was unsuccessful.  Now I am stuck with car payment and phone payment.

well...long story short, after I figured I was used, and didn't want to make any more victim of his, I called the girls number who he is seeing.

Come to find out. They just got married.

I talked and talked with her. 

whole story came up.. I start seeing him from end oh August.

while we were together, he went to another online dating site and found her.

they start talking to each other  then finally met on October 12th.

they went to first date on October 12th,

things is on later October 12th. he called me to come over his house , so I did 

the we spent night together. following day.

we supposed to watch movie together. but he cancelled on me because he went to house warming party with this another girl.

On October 15th he proposed her.

what kind of sh'..is that??


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2013)

You can have the car repossessed since it's in your name. As for the phone why are you still paying for it? Call the phone company and cancel it. The charges to cancel is less than paying for it for the next two years. Take him to small claims for the money.


----------



## Heart Broken (Oct 23, 2013)

I did cancel the phone but he still has the actual phone. which is also financed.

For car. I went to dealer talked with manager, they try to resale it for me,

I don't want to go to court, since he is married now. 

I talked with his wife too. she said she may take the car payment for me,,,


----------



## Monika1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heart Broken* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did cancel the phone but he still has the actual phone. which is also financed.

For car. I went to dealer talked with manager, they try to resale it for me,

I don't want to go to court, since he is married now. 

I talked with his wife too. she said she may take the car payment for me,,,
Oh sweetie, my heart certainly goes out to you that you have had to live through this experience.  But zadidoll has some good advice. And you need to stand up for yourself in no uncertain terms. Marriage does not put him on a pedestal nor in any way make your case against him weak.

You have some options:

PHONE

It's good you stopped paying the bill and cancelled the plan.

Now talk with him and with the wife and request the phone. It is your property and you have paid for it. As it seems you know where they live, do this in writing as well, and lay down your terms - put this together with the requirements for the car. For the phone, I would request they reimburse you for the penalties you paid to cancel the phone contract, and for the cost of the phone in full. You can provide them with the alternative of returning the phone to you but still paying the penalties. Give them a date by which you must have the money or phone and money in your hand. Then list the consequence if this is not met: 1) Your personal visit to the police fraud division in your area to report them both (because he, and possibly she, could still be doing this to others) - she is no longer innocent in this if they are mutually benefiting from your phone and car, and she is not paying you back, and 2) Your submission of a claim to small claims court.

CAR

Do you have it or does he still have it? If he has it, definitely get the police involved if he's unwilling to return it.

I would contact the loan agent company you used in purchasing the car. Check with them regarding the repossession terms (would your credit be damaged as it is a requested circumstance?, how much equity in the car would you lose?, etc.). The dealer does not want you to 'return' or have the car repossessed because they have lost value in the car, and benefit from you paying them continually, so know that at this point they're not really fully on your side. They will want to resell the car for a lesser value and make money on the deal. There is a way to break a lease; the terms may be harsh - as in you'll lose a lot of money on it. Another option would be to get the man and his wife to agree to transfer the car lease to them (after they have paid you what they already owe you on it), but make sure the paperwork is completely done, because you might otherwise be liable for the car. Again, after investigating the cost of all these options, list them out in your letter to this man and his wife. Request repayment, give a deadline, and list consequences.

Once you have done this and they have refused, you will have an excellent case for small claims court. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, and they agree to your reasonable terms to avoid potential court fines beyond what they owe you, and the likelihood they might otherwise be further investigated by police.

Good luck.


----------



## Heart Broken (Oct 23, 2013)

He works at car dealer as sales man. So i lease the car for him from him,

After I found out everything happen, I went to his dealer ship to return the car. 

But they didn't take it. but they told me they will try to sell it for me,

but I have to make payment till its sold.

I have another question for you.

after I found out what he did to me, I called his wife( i didn't know she was his wife they just go married) to warn her. be careful with him.

she had no idea about anything, she didn't even know I was seeing him.

they really met each other 2 weeks ago. and after 2 dates he proposed her.

do you think he is scamming her for some reason too or not?

I don't need any more victim but if they are married then may be not to worry


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2013)

You don't have to make payments. That's what a repossession is for. Call the loan company and tell them you will no longer be making payments and they can repossess the car.

And yes, it's a scam in what he did. Do you honestly think he met and married this person in all of two days? It's catfishing in a way.


----------



## Heart Broken (Oct 24, 2013)

No....actually found out that they had been married.....on and off....


----------

